# Flare and Future Trends



## رمزة الزبير (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نرفق بعض الملفات عن flare حيث أن الأتجاهات الحديث تتجه إلى التقليل منه.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام
شكرا على العمل الجاد
وفقك الله


----------



## تولين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اختي وجزاك الخير على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نرفق ملف أخر .علماً بأنني أجد صعوبة كبيرة في رفع الملفات منذ يوم أمس.


----------



## تولين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> نرفق ملف أخر .علماً بأنني أجد صعوبة كبيرة في رفع الملفات منذ يوم أمس.





الله يبارك بيك وبمجهودك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ملف آخر.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نرفق ملف آخر.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نرفق رسومات


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 نوفمبر 2010)

رسومات أخرى.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نرفق رسومات


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 نوفمبر 2010)

رسم أخير.


----------



## فارس740 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيـرآ


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً للجميع على المرور والشكر والتشجيع..


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 يناير 2012)

مشاركات غاية في الافادة و متعوب عليها
بارك الله فيكم 
و جزاكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
ودائما العراق في وجداننا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (25 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك اختي على هذا المجهود


----------



## Ali Alsalh (2 فبراير 2012)

*thanks for this *


----------

